# Blue spruce



## okietreedude1 (Sep 3, 2004)

Recently I was the recipient of a ~3" caliper blue spruce that has been grafted into the 'birdnest' shape. The top is about 12-15" tall and 30-36" across. the overall height of the tree is about 45". 

My question is: what am i to expect of the tree in the future (shape, height)? There are very few of these around and Im not sure just what to expect.

Also, what kind of a steal did i get? the tree was slated for removal and so i dug it up and transplanted it instead. it cost me nothing. Is one of this size expensive?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okietreedude1 _
> * blue spruce that has been grafted into the 'birdnest' shape. The top is about 12-15" tall and 30-36" across. the overall height of the tree is about 45".
> *


So there is a bulge in the trunk about 30" up where this spreading variety was grafted onto the standard blue spruce? Cultivar names are very important to conifer specialists; it's worth much less if you don't know what it is so find it out if you can.

Sounds pretty neat. The American Conifer Society sp? is a specialists' org that is your best source.

O and yes you do have an investment in it--your time! Tree collecting can be a hobby that cuts into your work if it gets out of hand; I know, it does for me. But it's worth it.


----------



## Elmore (Sep 4, 2004)

*Bird's Nest Spruce*

A form of Norway Spruce- Picea abies 'Nidaformis'. 3' to 6' high with age.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 4, 2004)

Is it blue? Okie can you post a picture?


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey
Pretty common up here it is called Nest Spruce Standard in these parts.
Good score as they are pretty pricey!
The only issue is that they tend to revert back to natural form( go fig!!! )
So keep nipping the new leader that forms every 2-3 years
Later
John


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: Blue spruce*



> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *Sounds pretty neat. The American Conifer Society sp? is a specialists' org that is your best source.*


You spelled it correctly. I was a member for a year or two, but I wasn't able to put much into and therefore didn't get as much out of it as I could have.


----------

